# Lanzarote, Playa Blanca



## Trickyfisher (14. März 2010)

Hi Kollegen
Ich werde gegen Ende Juli mit Frau und Kind (10 J.) eine Woche auf Lanzarote verbringen, und zwar in Playa Blanca in der Apartement Anlage Playa Limones.
Da sinds angeblich gerade mal 100m zum "Flamingo" Strand und da meine Holde soooo verständnisvoll ist, darf sogar Angelzeugs mit.
Jetzt würd mich natürlich interessieren, ob dort schon wer Erfahrungen in der Ecke hat?
Da wir kein Auto mieten wollen, wie schauts dort dierekt am Strand aus? 
Ich dacht daran, manchmal ganz in der Früh angeln zu gehen, noch bevor die Badegäste kommen, da sollte doch was gehen.
Und einmal darf ich sogar eine Ausfahrt mitmachen. Ich hab schon im Inet rumgesurft, da gibt es einige Anbieter (Ana Segundo, Catalanza, Tono usw.). Kennt die wer, sind die verlässlich? Mir ist schon klar, dass das eher so eine Tour sein wird, wo 10 Touris aufs Boot gepackt werden und dann gehts zum Grundfischen, aber ich denk mal, dort einen Jigg rein, könnte schon was bringen, wie gesagt, ich nehm eigenes Gerät mit.
Also, wenn wer schon mal dort war, schreibt mal, wie´s so war, bin über jeden Hinweis dankbar, ich hab auch schon die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber vieleich kennt ja wer genau diese Anlage.
Danke schon mal
Johannes


----------



## kittylein (14. März 2010)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Hallo Trickyfisher !
Zum Thema Angellizenz.

Eine Anfrage über das deutschsprachige Inselmagazin
" Lanzarote 37 Gad"ergab folgendes:

"Ein Anruf bei der Fischereiabteilung unserer Inselregierung
ergag folgendes:
Sie brauchen eine Genehmigung, erhalten diese aber ganz
einfach. Wenn sie in Lanzarote ankommen,gehen sie ins Cabildo in die Abt Consejeria de Pesca.
Man nimmt dort ihr  Anliegen auf und schickt sie zur Kasse,
Wo sie 14Euro bezahlen müssen. Mit dem Beleg und ihrem Ausweis...stellt man ihnen die Genehmigung aus ,die
dann 3 Jahre gilt."
Soweit die "Rechtslage"
Viele Deutsche angeln aber ohne Lizenz !
Ich wünsche schönen Urlaub auf Lanzarote.
Und wenn sie den "ganz einfachen Weg " der Lizenz-
beschaffung gehen sollten, bitte ich ggf. um Bericht.


----------



## Isetta Freak (14. März 2010)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Hi
Ich war schon mehrmals auf Lanzarote 
in den Osterferien gehts wider los
nach Blaya Blanca
im Herbst konnte man sehr gut Mehräschen fangen 
mach dier am besten ein Paar Brotfliegen 
http://www.brotfliege.de/index.php?module=ContentExpress&func=display&ceid=115
und Biete diese an leichtem Gerät mit einer Wasserkugel an
im Herbst konnte man auch hin und wieder Hornhechte fangen 
dies meist in den Abendstunden auf Garnelen stückchen und wieder mit Wasserkugel nun aber sehr weit draußen
(ich habe Hartmono Vorfach + mini Drillinge verwendet)
Inerhalb der Mohle gibt es Tintenfische Hatte letztes mal aber kein passendes Tackle dabei,Konnte nur die Taucher beobachten die Täglich kamen und die Tientenfische mit Metallhacken aus dem Wasser Trugen
Nach meinem Urlaub kann ich dier bei Interesse vileicht mehr sagen
Gefischt habe ich eigentlich nur vom Wellenbrecher aus von dieser Bucht http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&cl...736,-13.842028&spn=0.002185,0.003449&t=h&z=18
der eine Wellenbrecher wurde aber am letzten Tag meines Urlaubs von einem Bagger bearbeitet kp wie es da nun aussieht
mit Touren habe ich keine erfahrung
Wenn du noch fragen hast einfach her damit
MFG.Isetta Freak


----------



## Trickyfisher (15. März 2010)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Hallo Isetta Freak
Danke schon mal für die Infos (danke auch für die Infos wegen der Lizenz).
Bitte berichte mir unbedingt nach deinen Urlaub zu Ostern, wie´s war, ich werd auch was reinstellen, wenn ich wieder zurück bin (Ende Juli).
Noch was: Ich hab heute mal im net ein bissi rumgesurft und hab da was von Bauarbeiten am Flaming Strand gelesen (allerdings im Februar), schreib mir doch bitte, wie´s da zur Zeit aussieht.
Und wenn sonst noch wer Infos hat, nicht schüchtern sein. Danke schon mal und Grüße aus Wien
Johannes


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. März 2010)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Hallo,

ich war im Oktober auf Lanzarote und kann Dir das Brandungsangeln nur ans Herz legen.

Beste Köder sind Tintenfisch und Garnelen die es dort Tiefgeforen in jedem Supermarkt gibt.

Bleie bis 200 gr. hatte ich dabei wobei man die nur braucht wenn es auf die wirklich großen geht und davon gibts dort jede Menge!!

Ansonsten sind 60-80gr. eine gute Wahl

Da dort mindestens genau so viele Fische Zähne im Mund haben wie die die keine haben, musst du selbst entscheiden ob Du mit Stahl Fischst oder nicht.

Wir fingen Sargos (sehr lecker), Snapper, Drachenköpfe (an Tiefen Stellen), Wolfsbarsche und jede Menge Rochen in größen bis 15Kg.

An den Papagayo Stränden waren sehr viele Wolfsbarsche anzutreffen!

Die Sargos beißen überall an fast jedem Strand.

Die Rochen fingen wir alle an einer Stelle und zwar:

Wenn man in Puerto del Carmen am Anfang vom Strand auf dem großen Hotelparkplatz parkt, kann man zwischen dem Hotel über Treppen Runter zum Strand. Dort ist eine Mole aus Beton.
Von dieser aus mit Bleien zwischen 150gr. und 200gr. kommt man dort auf eine Wassertiefe von ca. 15-20 Meter.
Stahlvorfach Tintenfisch und Gambas drauf und am besten noch ein Stück Fischfilet von Goldstriemen, die man dort leicht mit der Pose fangen kann drauf so das man einen schönen Batzen am Haken hat und dann geht der Spaß los!!! :q

Wie gesagt Rochen bis 15Kg auf die Brandungsrute, das ist ein Spaß.

Am besten lief das Brandungsangeln Nachts ab Dunkelwerden bis morgends früh.

Knicklichter an die Rutenspitze, Bremse auf und los gehts.

Mit dem Schwimmer und Tagsüber fingen wir mehr Kleinzeugs deshalb würde ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen Abends zu gehen.

Auf Google Earth kannst du Dir mal die Stellen die ich befischt habe ansehen.

Koordinaten:
Die Mole #6
28° 55´07,65 N
13° 39´58,71W

Playa Quemada (super zum Brandungsangeln)
28°54´14,33 N
13°44´22,37W

Papagayos (gute Wolfsbarsche aber aufpassen wegen Schnorchelnden Badgästen)
28°50´38,98 N
13°47´20,48 W

Wie gesagt am besten Nachts an den oberen zweien wobei Quemada auch Tagsüber ging.

Papagayos habe ich nur am Tage befischt.

An der Mole hast du die größten Wassertiefen und Chancen auf richtig Große. Nimm aber noch paar Sachen mit wegen Hängern, da ist so ne Blöde Kante, hab mir da paar mal alles abgerissen wurde dafür aber auch mit supeeeer Rochendrills entschädigt.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast gerne PN.

Gruß

David


----------



## Trickyfisher (15. März 2010)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Hallo David |wavey:
Das klingt ja schon echt gut, kann´s schon nimmer erwarten, dauert nur leider noch bis 19. Juli.
Da ich dort eigentlich kein Auto mieten will, werde ich wohl nicht so weit rumkommen, wir sind auch nur 1 Woche dort, aber ganz in der Nähe von der Apartementanlage in Playa Blanca, links und rechts vom Flamingo Strand, gibt´s 2 Molen, da werd ich´s auf jedenfall versuchen. 
In der Nacht wird´s zwar nicht gehen, wegen Familie und so, aber ich "darf" ganz in der Früh raus, muß halt zum Früstück wieder da sein.
Aber das mit den Rochen am Grund muß ich un-be-dingt versuchen, hab da eine fette Rino-Telerute  (3,6m, WG.150gr.) mit einer Shimano Baitrunner 4500 und starker Dyneema, das sollte schon passen.
Dazu halt noch leichteres Zeugs zum fischen mit Wasserkugel oder Kunstköder auf die Wölfe.
Ok, Kollegen, danke schon mal #6
Johannes


----------



## Mefospezialist (16. März 2010)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Dann nimm aber nicht so große Köder damit du nicht die ganz großen dran bekommst, denn di wirst du mit deiner Ausrüstung nicht raus bekommen und wenn du auf der Mole fischst dann schau vorher ob du den Fisch irgendwo gut stranden kannst! Ansonsten kommt du an einem Riesenkescher nicht vorbei und der muss halten!!!

Bei uns an der Mole konnten wir die Fische auf den feinen Sand ziehen, da war es kein Problem. Bei den Molen in Playa Blanca weiß ich nicht wie es dort aussieht.

Die Rochen haben verdammt viel Kraft und mit Deiner Tele wirds schwer solch ein Fisch zu bergen.

Ich hatte mit 10000er Stella und Brandungsrute schon schwer zu kämpfen und der Fisch nahm viel Schnur, ich denke deine 4000er ist da schneller leer wie Du schauen kannst.

Gruß 

David


----------



## Trickyfisher (16. März 2010)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Hallo David
Ich packs nicht, das klingt ja nach Jurassic Park, Molen Big Game.
Ich muß mal abchecken wie´s mit Sportgepäck aussieht, ev. sollte ich doch besser das havy Wallertackle mitnehmen (Spro XXX, Penn 850SSM)??? Könnt sich ja auszahlen.
Wie habt ihr eigentlich die Sargos, Snapper und Wölfe gefangen? Auch auf Grund oder eher oben mit Schwimmer/Wasserkugel oder doch mit Kunstköder?
Na, ich werd auf jeden Fall erzählen, wie´s war, dauert nur leider noch...
Grüße aus Wien
Johannes


----------



## Mefospezialist (17. März 2010)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Ich schicke Dir heute Abend mal ne PN mit reichlich Infos.

Gruß David


----------



## Isetta Freak (17. März 2010)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Hi
könntest du mir die infos bitte auch schicken??
MFG. Isetta Freak


----------



## Yoshi (17. März 2010)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Oder noch besser, stell die Pin doch mal hier rein, damit alle was von haben.  Danke!


----------



## Mefospezialist (18. März 2010)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Also,

ich würde auf jeden Fall das Brandungsangeln empfehlen.
Schwimmer und Wasserkugel bringen meist nur Kleinfisch, da im direkten Uferbereich gefischt wird.

Kunstköder würde ich zu Hause lassen, hatte mir keinen Fiasch gebracht!

Beim Brandungsangeln sollte man schon auf Wurfweite kommen um den Kleinfisch im näheren Bereich zu umgehen.

Vorfächer Stahl und monofil gemischt Hakengröße ja nach Köder.

Ich habe Haken zwischen Größe 10 und 4/0 gefischt wobei ich ab Größe 2 Stahlvorfächer in schwarz genommen habe denn wie gesagt, viele Fische dort haben Zähne!!!! Und vor den Petermännchen muss man sich in acht nehmen, wer gestochen wird hat keinen Spaß mehr!!!

Casting Booms aus Messing oder Stahl und Birnenbleie mit Öse dazu Perlen um den Knoten zu schützen, gute Wirbel Salzwasserfest, ein Gaff, Handschuhe, scharfes Messer, Brett, Knicklichter, Tesa zum befestigen an der Rutenspitze.

Vorfachstärke monofil 0,20-0,35 Stahlvorfächer Tragkraft bis 20KG oder Mehr, zum Rochenfischen habe ich Big Game Stahlvorfächer genommen mit 3/0 er oder 4/0er Haken.

Köder Gambas (allerdings nicht für Weitwürfe, Tintenfischstreifen und Filets von gefangenen Goldstriemen eventuell auch ein ganzer Köderfisch (Goldstrieme).

Goldstriemen fängt man sehr oft und gut mit leichtem Geschirr und Gambas oder kleinen Tintenfischstüchen am 10er oder 12er Haken.

Ein guter Rutenhalter ist auch wichtig falls man am Sandstrand angeln möchte sonst geht die Rute bei einem größeren Rochen auf Tauchfahrt vor Lanzarote :q

Bleie ab 60 gramm sind eine gute wahl ich habe für Rochen 200gramm Bleie gefischt damit ich auf Wurfweite kam.

Für Sargos etc, kann man die Tintenfischstreifen auch langsam über Grund ziehen, die beißen dann beim ziehen allerdings funktioniert das nur bei reinem Sandstrand da man bei Felsigem Grund nur Hänger hat. Bei unreinem Grund nur auswerfen und liegen lassen.

Wolfsbarsche muss man erst finden! Taucherbrille nehmen und baden gehen! Wenn man welche gefunden hat, meist am übergang von Sandgrund zu Felsen am besten noch mit unterständen, dann kann man beginnen sich den Wölfen zu widmen.
Das geht am besten mit 15gramm Spiro halbsinkend oder schwimmend, je nach Tiefe und geht am besten mit Fischfiletstreifen von der Goldstrieme!

Mein Tipp: 
Bei meinem nächsten Lanzaroteurlaub werde ich nur noch das Brandungsangeln Praktizieren, weil das eindeutig am Erfolgreichsten war!
Und die einfachste Montage war auch dort die Beste!
Casting Boom auf die Hauptschnur, Perle drauf, wirbel anknoten Blei (60-200gr) in den Boom hängen, Vorfach mit Haken (je nach gewollter größe der Fische) und dann ab ins Meer!

Wenn noch Fragen sind nur raus damit!

Und für den Fuerteventura Urlauber: Auf Fuerte gibt es super Plattfische in der Brandung! Dafür Fischfetzen!!

Gruß David


----------



## Sargo (24. März 2010)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Hallo David,

was bitte ist ein casting boom ?????

Grüße

Sargo |supergri


----------



## Isetta Freak (24. März 2010)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Hi
Ein Casting Boom kanst du dir hier ansehen statt einem Futterkorb wird bei Mefospezialist`s Montage das Blei eingehängt
Bitte korigieren wenn du es anderst meinst Mefospezialist
Samstag gehts los :m


----------



## Mefospezialist (24. März 2010)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

So ists richtig und viel Spaß und dicke Fische wünsche ich Euch allen.

Gruß David


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. März 2011)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Zurück von Lanzarote aus Playa Blanca habe ich folgende Erkenntnis mitgenommen:

Es interessiert wirklich niemanden, ob jeder der Angler, der an irgendeiner Mole an der Promenade steht, eine Fischereierlaubnis hat oder nicht!

Ich habe mit einem Kollegen von der Policia Local darüber gesprochen und er winkte nur müde ab, sie hätten  wichtigere Sachen zu machen als sich um Angler zu kümmern.

Nun gut, in einigen Häfen stehen deutliche Schilder, dass das Angeln dort verboten wäre, das sollte man respektieren aber ansonsten stehen auf jeder Mole mindestens 2 Angler und in den Häfen anderer Orte auch mehrere, die fischen - meistens mit Wasserkugel auf Meeräschen.

In den Häfen, wo die Fische von Touris mit Brot gefüttert werden geht´s leider nicht!

.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. März 2017)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Hi
Ich weiß es liegen jetzt 7 Jahre her das hier etwas geschrieben wurde.
Aber ich werde Oktober in der Gegen sein und wollte etwas fischen gehen.
Das was ich hier so lese ist ja schon sehr gut.
Hat sich in der Zeit etwas geändert??
Würde mich über Infos freuen#h


----------



## Trickyfisher (13. März 2017)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Hi, schau mal da rein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256838
Da hab ich damals einiges beschrieben, was ich dort gemacht habe.
Ich habe immer von der Mole aus gefischt, die den Playa Flamigo Strand abgrenzt, dort, wo die fetten Steinwürfel anfangen.
Einfach in der Nacht einen Köfi mit fetten Wallerschwimmer am starken Gerät rausgelassen und eine Zweite als Grundangel mit Kalamarie, Shrimps uÄ.
Viel spaß
Johannes


----------



## Andre´ (19. März 2017)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186458&page=3

Beitrag 27

Spinnfischen ist auch sehr gut, such ne Stelle bei der du in Wurfweite tiefes Wasser hast. Morgen bin ich wieder für 10 Tage drunten und werde auch viel angeln. Beste Zeit zum spinnfischen ist  je 1,5 h vor und nach Sonnenaufgang. Jigs gummis und Stickbaits gehen immer wenn Fische da sind.


----------



## BarschBappo (16. April 2017)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Ich schicke Dir heute Abend mal ne PN mit reichlich Infos.
> 
> Gruß David



Ich bin jetzt auch auf Lanzarote. Kannst du mir gute stellen um Playa Blanca sagen?


----------



## Trickyfisher (17. April 2017)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Hi
Ich war immer auf der Mole vom Playa Flamingo, dort, wo die großen steinwürfel anfangen 
und einmal beim Leuchtturm rechts von Playa Blanca, dort hatte ich irgend ein dickes viech drann, das hatte mir das stahlvorvach durchgebissen.
Einfach fette schwimmer montage mit wallerschwimmer und köfi im mittelwasser für dicke und eine leichte mit grundmontage auf küchenfische.
Viel spass und schreibe wies war.
Tl
Johannnes


----------



## _seabass_hunter (18. April 2017)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Hi, schau mal da rein:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256838
> Da hab ich damals einiges beschrieben, was ich dort gemacht habe.
> Ich habe immer von der Mole aus gefischt, die den Playa Flamigo Strand abgrenzt, dort, wo die fetten Steinwürfel anfangen.
> ...




Danke für deine Antwort,habe die erst heute gesehen.#6


----------



## Marco74 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Die rechte Mole von Playa Blanca schenke mir letztes Jahr meinen ersten Sierra vom Ufer, kleine Wolfsbarsche und viele Eidechsenfische.
Zwei Jahre zuvor habe ich dort meine ersten Bluefische gefangen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lanzarote, Playa Blanca*

Ab Samstag bin ich auch vor Ort und werde mein Glück versuchen.
 Mal sehen was sich tut.


----------

